# todo se fue a la mierda



## gseinta92

Hola me gustaria saber como se dicen en ingles esta expresion: ''y finalmente todo se fue a la mierda''

Gracias


----------



## Yyrkoon

Maybe "Finally everything goes to hell" fits quite well, however wait for native speaker.


----------



## gseinta92

al estar en pasado no seria mas bien ''finally everything went to hell?''

gracias


----------



## natasha2000

Yyrkoon said:
			
		

> Maybe "Finally everything goes to hell" fits quite well, however wait for native speaker.


 
se fue = went

Finally, everything went to hell.....

Pero también se puede utilizar la expresión de otro hilo que pregunta lo mismo, pero traducir de inglés:

Finally, everything went down....

Saludos,
N


----------



## Yyrkoon

Muy cierto, disculpeme usted


----------



## Tape2Tape

_*In the end it*_ (quizás _all our hard work_ o algo por el estilo) *( all )went to pot*

_Dictionary definition:_
_*to go to pot* = irse al traste_


----------



## Martinha

Hola, la traducción literal y coloquial que es lo que tú estas pidiendo sería:

"Finally/In the end it all went to shit"


----------



## Chaucer

jvalletvlc said:
			
		

> Hola me gustaria saber como se dicen en ingles esta expresion: ''y finalmente todo se fue a la mierda''
> 
> Gracias



Verifícalo:

and eventually everything went to shit.

and in the end everything went to shit .

_o_

and everything went shit in the end.

and everything eventually went shit.

"Everything went to hell" tiene su traducción de "Todo se fue al carajo", ¿o no es así?


----------



## Jonah D. Conner

"...it all went to hell" : correcto, semivulgar
"...it all went to shit" : correcto, vulgar
  Depende de que tan vulgar es 'mierda' en Valencia.


----------



## suso26

Ja jajajaajaja to the Shit.. no lo habia visto.. Prefiero el semivulgar. .jajajaaj


----------



## Moritzchen

Chaucer, creo que son tan vulgares el uno como el otro. Went to hell: se fue al infierno o más comunmente, se fue al diablo.


----------



## MarcB

Es cierto que se puede usar shit en ingles para ser mas vulgar pero pienso que everything went to shit es menos comun que to hell. Al decir eso la explicacion de Jonah es buena.


----------



## Tape2Tape

suso26 said:
			
		

> Ja jajajaajaja to the Shit.. no lo habia visto.. Prefiero el semivulgar. .jajajaaj


 
Cuidado con estas palabras tan malsonantes.. yo nunca hubiera puesto _the_ antes de _shit_ en ese instancia.

Tengo un trabajo de mierda
_I have a shit(ty) job / My job is shit_

Este libro es una mierda
_This book is (a load of/a crock of) shit_

¡Y una mierda!
_(Like I) give a shit!_

Las únicas instancias de _the + shit_ - salvo lo obvio - que recuerdo son:

The shit's going to hit the fan..
_Habrá follon.._

This album is the shit
_¡Este álbum es una pasada!_

Y creo - por lo menos en España - que _mierda _no es tan fuerte como _shit_ en inglés.. ¡hasta lo he visto en cómics para niños!


----------



## Moritzchen

No sé Tape2, me parece que mierda es más fuerte que shit y además mucho más descriptiva en su sonoridad. But that´s my  take.


----------



## Tape2Tape

Hmm.. I've never seen "shit" in a comic for little kids in English.. but then again a lot of words (especially the c-word and the j-word) are used very lightly in Spain while supposedly anatomical words like "nalgas" or innocent words like "coger" can cause great offence in other parts of the Spanish-speaking world! Someone once told me that Cubans called Spaniards "los c*ños" due to their "fondness" for this little word (used in the non-literal sense I would imagine)..

But I am risking going off topic...


----------



## Tape2Tape

Has Astrud's song "Todo nos parece una mierda" got much airplay south of the border (I don't mean in Morocco!) ?


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

jvalletvlc said:
			
		

> Hola me gustaria saber como se dicen en ingles esta expresion: ''y finalmente todo se fue a la mierda''
> 
> Gracias



My preferences:

... and finally everything went to hell in a handbasket.

...and in the end the shit hit the fan.


----------



## Xavicero

Hola -

Creo que quieres decir "and finally everything went to shit". Es una expresion para describir una situacion que fue toda mala. 

Chau chau
-Javi



			
				jvalletvlc said:
			
		

> Hola me gustaria saber como se dicen en ingles esta expresion: ''y finalmente todo se fue a la mierda''
> 
> Gracias


----------



## Soy Yo

To avoid shit and hell, you could say "everything fell apart"..."it all fell apart."

"It all went to pot" is very common in US and conserves at least the verb "went".


----------



## FlorenceC140

less vulgar and definitely more child friendly you could say

"in the end, it all went haywire"


----------



## Soy Yo

It all went kerflooey.


----------



## FlorenceC140

I've never heard that expression but i live on the east coast so maybe that's from another part of the country . . .


----------



## Soy Yo

Do you mean "kerflooey"?  I also live on the east coast!


----------



## FlorenceC140

Yes . . . i've never heard that, not even on tv . . . what part of the east coast  northern or southern?


----------



## Soy Yo

Nawth Cahlina.

_adv._ _go kerflooey: __Informal._to cease functioning, esp. suddenly and completely; fall apart; fail: _As soon as the storm hit, every light in town went kerflooey_


----------



## FlorenceC140

yeah that's what i figured, used to live in BK . . . now i'm in good old PA . . . still too northern to hear kerflooey? is that the right spelling?​


----------



## Soy Yo

BK?  Burger King?

Yep that's the right spelling see my previous post (edited).


----------



## FlorenceC140

Brooklyn ... Burger King . . . lolol


----------



## Soy Yo

Jajaja.  Bueno, sabía que no era Burger King pero no se me ocurrió otra cosa (toponímica).


----------



## hsam

Hola,

Creo que terminó este hilo hace muchísimo tiempo pero acabo de leerlo y me gustaría an~adir mi opinión.
A mi "everything went to hell" o "everything went to shit" no me parecen bien. Creo que, mejor sería "everything went down the tubes" pero también "everything went to pot" es perfecto. Algiuen lo aconsejó me parece que se lo ha olvidado!
Por supuesto hay differencias grandísimas entre el inglés del reino unido y de los UUEE pero no he oido estas frases ni una vez.

Bueno, espero que esto le haya ayudado.

(correciones por favor  )


----------



## Moritzchen

Just a quick one: E.E. U.U.


----------



## hsam

Haha i just noticed that after posting...thanks...embarassment! Won't forget that one again!


----------

